# treatment after miracles



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

I was wonderin if there are any ladies going though tx again this yr after theyve had tx cycles that have worked in the past?
We shall be startin tx again in march/april time.i feel bad for bein on tx threads as alot havent a successful tx yet when i have.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hello!

I have just wandered over here as i have been posting on the FET thread but  i am concious of the fact that i have been AMAZINGLY lucky and there are ladies there who are still waiting for that lucky day.   
I am having natural FET this month and it feels really strange as i am not taking anything apart from my multi vits!!  No needles not pills!!! Just me!

Good luck for your treatment!  I am going to hunt down the thread on here for ladies doing treatment after success.......

x


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250174.0
think this is it.....


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I am in the same boat, should be starting FET this month.
I have three embreos left from my succesfull cycle, so i am on the rollercoaster again.

How are you two feeling about it

I hate to say it but i cant help but feel very negative, it took a good few attempts for me to get my son so i cant see it happening again very easily.

Best of luck,

Lyns xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Lyns76

I have my first scan on Friday and then probably another on monday to determine my transfer date.  It just feels really strange - no injections, no tablets.  This will be my 6th treatment but its been over 3 years since my last and i have pushed a lot of the heartache out but it does seem to open up old wounds again and i just cant decide if i am positive or negative - i keep telling myself there is no reason why it wont work but then i dont want to get my hopes up!!  I have had a 50/50 success with FET so who knows!
I have 4 xday 3 embryos so i am hoping we do get at least one to transfer.

Are you doing natural or medicated?

Try to think positive, i am sure it helps!  Its so so hard when you have had failed treatment to remain positive though, i know.  Lots of luck with your treatment.  Have you got an estimated transfer date?

X


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, 

As my cycles are regular (26 days) i will be having a natural FET.

I am just a little worried because i have been really down about it all again, i think it is beacause EVERYONE seems to be expecting again, even Victoria Beckham pi**ed me off this morning   

I really want to feel positive but i am just expecting a struggle again !!

Lyns xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Im glad im not the only one then  seems like you ladies r doin tx around he same time.im feelin in betwenn.i really hope it can work and if it doesnt we prob will carry on and try again.but i dont know how its goin to feel if it dont work when we have the boys.i felt guilty bein on other threads as i have boys already.but it doesnt stop the hurt of wantin more.yes we are blessed to have our boys but we would like more.its just a shame that its not easier.
Gl ladies.we will get that bfp this yr


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ladies, please can I join you, I also am trying for another. Have an appointment on 19th Jan and hope to start soon.

It took a lot of treatment to get my AlleyKat and I am so scared to start over. We ended up using a surrogate. We are using the same surrogate who is wonderful again.

We are doing a fresh cycle

It is so good that there are other ladies in the same place!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Ngu~awwww must me wonderful havin an angel carryin for you  are you usin your eggs and sperm or is it all donor? shes doin a wonderfull thing for you


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

W4M - my egg and DHs sperm, so our baby. Lets hope my eggs are still holding up as I turn 40 soon.
Last time it worked first time we tried with our surro angel!! But just the thought of a negative makes my stomach do circles!! and we had sooooo many negatives before we got our beautiful AK!!


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all, 

Nevergiveuphope,  i feel the same, seemed to take forever for it to work for me and i am fully expecting it to take a while again (if indeed it does work again).  maybe if previous attempts had worked quickly for us then we would probably feel more positive.  It is only natural i suppose.

All we can do is try but like you i am dreading a BFN !!!

here's to us....let 2011 be our turn again   

Best of luck everyone,

Lyns xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ngu-lots of luck it can happen again in one go.i think your eggs will be fine as youre not v old.


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lyns - absolutely... to 2011 being an easy year with TTC and lots of BFPs all round!!

W4M I so so hope so!! It is only a year and a bit ago since our BFP!! How much can have gone doen hill in one year


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

nevergiveup1, 
i am sure you will do just fine again.
I really wish i had started as soon as my little boy turned 1 but i got made redundant after 12 years with the same company and then could only find a temp job for a while.  As soon as i started my new job i phoned the clinic to get the ball rolling again.....trouble is i only started my job in Nov so now panicking about how i can hide it from them.  I have told a white lie so they think i will be having treatment for a cyst!!!  Couldnt think of what else to tell them and because i turn 35 this year i didnt want to put it off for much longer, i know its not old but i figure at least hopefully it gives me more years ahead to keep up with the treatment as i am fully expecting it to take a while again (if we can get it to work)

Very best of luck to you and preying this will be a good year for us.

Lyns xx


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi can I join
Am currently having a medicated FET with 2 beautiful 9 month old twin girls at home. Do feel pretty guilty sitting in the waiting room of the clinic with 2 babies. To be honest I am so thankful that half the people LWC treat are same sex couples they are friendly and chat where as I know I'm making the women trying not to make eye contact feel terrible because I was them last year.
Much less organised with treatment this time- lost weight but little else. Don't really understand the timings and drugs so am not sure when ET will be ?end of the month. Am dredding 2WW quoted success rate was much higher with fresh cycles can't get my head around a less than 50% success rate   . Lyns- I am 37 in a few weeks time which is why I am trying again so soon. Likewise I am trying to hide treatment from work as my boss is still grumbling about the last time I had off and last time my IVF became a group activity which made my MC so much worse. Honestly I suspect everyone knows- late starts, unexpected days off, bruising but are being nice and not mentioning it.
Thanks for listening
Janet


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

I know what you mean about the guilt thing when we take our son with us to the clinic.
Last month i really felt like i was rubbing peoples noses in it, especially as he was running around being noisy too but just like you said that was us in the same position not so long ago so we shouldnt feel guilty really.

My consultant did tell me that from statistics FET success is better if they are from the same batch as a previous succesfull cycle and he has increased my under active thyroid tablets in readyness for a pregnancy but i have to admit i am really expecting it not to work.  I just cant see me being that lucky.......i have gone from being a very happy woman who seemed to have everything go my way to having sh*t after sh*t for the past few years !!

I do know that i am lucky because ICSI did work for me in the end and my son is beautiful, happy and healthy but on the other hand i dont feel lucky in the fact that we have had to go through all this let alone the nearly £10,000 it cost us to get him but hey people do have it far worse, i know that.

Whatever happens with my FET i wont be giving up and even though its probably not the best of times for me to be going through it again i dont wanna put it off and then run the risk of my eggs not being too good.
I can hide the FET from work but if we have to have further ICSI not sure what i am gonna be able to do, thankfully though i only work 10 till 2pm and my clinid do offer late afternoon appointments so scans are ok its just last minute transfer dates etc that i have to worry about.

Hope oy are all feeling ok and best of luck

Lyns xx


----------

